# What R you DRINKING today?



## Tom

OK this was the idea is from WhineMaker
As I write I am drinking a CA Pinot Noir '08 from juice. Also a chaser of Raspberry Wheat homebrew.

WHAT R U DRINKING??


----------



## Wade E

Not drinking tonight, stomach doesnt feel that good which is very rare for me so hope Im not getting some bug or virus or something.


----------



## Runningwolf

W E Limited Edition New Zealand Gewürztraminer. This is an awesome wine.
I hope when I buy the fresh juice this fall it will be as good even though it will be local.


----------



## whine4wine

Skeeter pee and Strawberry


----------



## millwright01

WE Chilean Merlot. Long day wrenching on a diesel genset since 5AM so will likely need to have a second bottle ready!


----------



## drizztkun

as said in another post island mist strawberry white merlot

((thank god he didnt ask how much you drink tonight))


----------



## NSwiner

If you had of asked last night I could told I was drinking WE selection original series Gewurztraminer then on to raspberry white zinfandel but tonight I'm only drinking pop .Since the night before I had wine also .


----------



## St Allie

had a few red wines at the restaurant yesterday.. drinking lemonade today.


----------



## Leanne

Tea and water.


----------



## Tom

NSwiner said:


> If you had of asked last night I could told I was drinking WE selection original series Gewurztraminer then on to raspberry white zinfandel but tonight I'm only drinking pop .Since the night before I had wine also .


POP?
What's POP? 
I never heard of that WINE...


----------



## Runningwolf

Milk on my Honey Nut Cheerio's. EEEE Gaaaads, just got out of bed an hour ago.


Cheerio chaps


----------



## WhineMaker

Tom said:


> POP?
> What's POP?
> I never heard of that WINE...




I wish I was drinking some of that last night! My wife and I started out by enjoying a bottle of RDU Barolo with dinner.. Then I moved onto a glass of the CC 12L Old Vine Zin I made last year.. It went down so good I ended up finishing the bottle on my own! Should have stopped at the one glass! 



Feeling a little rough around the edges this morning..


----------



## batavia

I am feeling a little rough, too....after I had a bottle of Orchard Breezin Citrus Ice Sauvignon Blanc last night...


----------



## Woodbee

Power tools and Pepsi.


----------



## WhineMaker

ONE glass of US Elite Sangiovese.. Very, very good wine. Definately stopping myself at one glass.. Will power, will power...


----------



## Julie

WhineMaker said:


> ONE ....Definately stopping myself at one glass.. Will power, will power...



Why?


----------



## Julie

I ended up with 25 bottles of Riesling instead of 24 from the 5 gallon batch, so I needed to get rid to the odd bottle, I am drinking riesling, very tasty even young.


----------



## WhineMaker

Julie said:


> I ended up with 25 bottles of Riesling instead of 24 from the 5 gallon batch, so I needed to get rid to the odd bottle, I am drinking riesling, very tasty even young.



Can't wait to start the GA riesling!


----------



## WhineMaker

Julie said:


> Why?




You twisted my arm... Just one more...


----------



## Tom

I am aging my CA juice riesling. Has anyone blended this with ___


----------



## Julie

WhineMaker said:


> You twisted my arm... Just one more...



Aaaaaah, I truly love it when I influence someone


----------



## WhineMaker

Julie said:


> Aaaaaah, I truly love it when I influence someone



Thankyou for bringing me to my senses!!


----------



## Julie

WhineMaker said:


> Thankyou for bringing me to my senses!!



Well, I don't want to see you being sited for non-drinking on a drinking site!


----------



## WhineMaker

Julie said:


> Well, I don't want to see you being sited for non-drinking on a drinking site!



 

That would be grounds for being banned for sure!!


----------



## Doodah

a blue ribbon drink of course, pabst


----------



## Tom

OMG A PBR drinker


----------



## Wade E

I just popped open a bottle of my Mosti LaBodega Port that has 3 years on it now and it is awesome. I havent tried it in 1 1/2 years and it just keeps on getting better. I added more oak then it came with so itdid take awhile for it to settle in and I must say its perfect right now!


----------



## Tom

I'm impressed !
You have something that old!


----------



## Tom

Tonight I opened a Blackberry wine.. Not bad but, I hope to do better this year.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

bud light...woulda been a bud, but didn't have any at the restaraunt.


----------



## Wade E

Midwest Vintner said:


> bud light...woulda been a bud, but didn't have any at the restaraunt.



Wont comment on that!


----------



## Tom

Midwest Vintner said:


> bud light...woulda been a bud, but didn't have any at the restaraunt.



YUK !


----------



## drizztkun

wah got invited by my boss to the most expensive steak house tonight in montreal, and Kobe beef is ALL THAT for drinks here i go
Mojito, Centenary Hill Shiraz Jacobs Creek , grappa and some crappy molson M and EX at the Habs game


----------



## WhineMaker

bud light


----------



## Midwest Vintner

Wade E said:


> Wont comment on that!



hahahahahaa. i knew i'd get flamed for that. i can't help it. i'm a STL guy. budweiser has always been my choice for a regular brew. don't make my own.

wine though, i drink a wide variety.


----------



## millwright01

Opend a bottle of Kenridge Barolo a couple hours ago that a friend of mine gave me to try. Just had a glass and tastes pretty good after 6 months in the bottle.


----------



## Tom

Midwest Vintner said:


> hahahahahaa. i knew i'd get flamed for that. i can't help it. i'm a STL guy. budweiser has always been my choice for a regular brew. don't make my own.
> 
> wine though, i drink a wide variety.



I second what Wade said!
Bud is just recycled craft beer. LOL
Maybe you should make your own like Wade and I.


----------



## St Allie

opened a bottle with a cork.. so you KNOW it was imported..

a gift for our anniversary.. it's french and here are the details from the bottle..

1996
Chateau
Haut-Bages
Averous
pauillac

A. Cazes, proprietaire A Pauillac,Medoc, Gironde

it's a thin french red..somewhat shiraz-ish..

Allie


----------



## Torch404

Steelhead Extra Pale Ale ... still thinking about what's next.


----------



## Wade E

A 2 1/2 year old RJS E.P. Amarone. Man is this stuff good.


----------



## arcticsid

One of these stupid a$$ 16ox Budweiers in this ridiculous tin bottle things. They were bought for me for a little computer work. But you know me, sure cant toss em.LOL

Stupid, I would never buy these, doesn't even taste like a Budweiser. FK marketing, you don't have to sell me on something I already like.


----------



## St Allie

I woke up at 1.15am with a terrible heartburn, had a glass of water.. Set all my pillows on the bed upright.

took another 1.5 hours fighting nausea. and another glass of water.

before I fell asleep.

I never have heartburn.

french reds are horribly acidic in my opinion.

Allie


----------



## arcticsid

Sure, blame it on us French!! I thought for a minute you mayhave been trying some of that hot pepper wine.!!

Troy


----------



## Wade E

Man did I ever over exert myself yesterday! While putting in the door I had to remove my overhead air cleaner for my wood shop as this new door swings in like it should unlike the other one making the air cleaner be in the way. This thing isnt super heavy but it was very awkward holding that up and also unscrewing it from the floor joists above but my wife had went shopping for Easter dinner. I have a pulled muscle now right under my right clavicle and can barely move now so all that stuff I had planned is not happening. Im very bummed about this. My freaking back is feeling fine now and now this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! $%%^$%^$%$!!!


----------



## Tom

Damn! 
Me thinks you are getting to be a "OLD" man


----------



## Green Mountains

On my third vodka and orange juice. It's a wonderful 75* on my deck. I have a wonderful view of the snowfilled ski slopes (the white money that drives this town) and am amazed that it's still there. It's disappearing fast. So is the vodka.


----------



## drizztkun

arcticsid said:


> Sure, blame it on us French!! I thought for a minute you mayhave been trying some of that hot pepper wine.!!
> 
> Troy



you're french?!

Today Guinness and had a glass of Hardy shiraz/cab-sauvignon


----------



## St Allie

drinking a proper NZ merlot..


----------



## Leanne

Found some very nice cordials I can guzzle. Loving the elderflower/honey one. I might get a case of that one.


----------



## drizztkun

Sheridian, canadian golden ale, coopers irish stout, IM Strawberry white merlot, WE vr pinot noir and hypocras for dessert lol


----------



## Julie

Drank a glass of Niagara that we bottled today and now I am drinking a bottle of magnolia wine, which is a bronze muscadine grape made by Uwharrie vineyards. Both are oh so good.


----------



## arcticsid

Pabst Blue Ribbon!!


----------



## ffemt128

Had a glass of Elderberry from Heritage Wine Cellars and a glass of Green Apple Reisling. Both were quite tasty.


----------



## Runningwolf

Australian Gewürztraminer


----------



## jeepingchick

whisky and coke  long day and wine just wont do


----------



## Wade E

Now that is right up my alley!


----------



## marly

trying my blue berry wine i bottled in dec.very good but needs alittle sweetening which i add as i drink and the more of it i drink the less sweetening i need.wonder why? lol


----------



## St Allie

a nice cup of dilmah ceylon tea..


----------



## harryjpowell

I'll be having a new glass of Yuengling from my tap upstairs while watching some 24 since my total wine was out of bud lite kegs over the weekend....

Took a visit to Shelton Vineyard in Yadkin valley, wow thats an impressive vineyard and operation! Brought home their 2007 Cab Sauv. for later!


----------



## jeepingchick

Lava Peaches (ie my rocket fuel peach wine) mixed half n hlaf with 7up! pretty good now LOL!


----------



## ohbeary

Y'did ask!, a nice glass of chilled pink!, more?, OK

5ltr WGJ
2ltr RGJ
2ltr cranberry&raspberry
1ltr Pomegreat juice drink
2ltr Guava juice
1pt tetley tea (3 tbags to a pint)
6lb 9oz sugar
5 lvl tsp nutrient
Bourgovin RC212 yeast
5 tsp Pectolase
water to 5 imperial gallons
(all measures imperial)

mix im up an watch im go!, ready to drink in 30 days, gets better in 3 weeks, does not improve or keep too well after 12 months but it's not meant to be a keeper, just a nice quaffing wine.


----------



## arcticsid

A Busch beer from Budweiser.


----------



## WhineMaker

Wife and I shared a bottle of Vino Italiano Moscato with dinner. Must say it tastes nothing like a Moscato, but is a very easy drinking light white wine.. After dinner opened a bottle of my newly bottled Ice Wine.. MMMMM.. Good stuff!


----------



## WaWa

a wee glass of my grape and berry wine. mmmmm.....


----------



## ohbeary

A nice cool glass of "Woodfordes" "Great Eastern" ale, might be havin another quite soon


----------



## Larryh86GT

A nice glass of Taylor Sangria.

Larry


----------



## Runningwolf

W E limited edition New Zealand Gewürztraminer bottled in feb 2009. This stuff is awesome!


----------



## ffemt128

Tamping gravel and spreading sand so I can hopefully get started on the patio. The rain yesterday put a real damper on my plans. I was hoping ot be done spreading gravel yesterday. Still have 1/2 truck to unload. Will start that at 7


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Being the wife only takes a sip to taste anything when I offer it, I'm the only one drinking in the house. Night before I drank a bottle of merlot, and got a good buzz on.
So last night I gave it a break and only drank ice tea. 
I sure did notice all my aches and pains going to bed without a drink or two.


----------



## Wade E

Drinking on some Magic Hat #9 which is finally kegged and carbed now and tasting mighty fine although I think I will add just a smidge more apricot flavoring to it.


----------



## millwright01

It's a beautiful day here and some buds on the trees. Sitting on the deck drinking Ceasars with some friends after a nice meal of veal.


----------



## Runningwolf

Well my wife offered to have a small reception for a lady that she works with that had a piano recital at the local university. House was filled with a buch of loud little old ladies. I pulled out all the Island Mist I didn't care too much for. After they laft some more friends came over and we pulled out the good stuff. The new Mystic Sky (Niagara/Cranberry) was awesome. What did I drink? Freaking everything


----------



## Julie

Well tonight we drank a bottle of Trio Blanca from RunningWolf Cellars. Normally we have a glass with dinner but this wine went very well with the pizza we had for supper so we drank the whole bottle. The wine was crisp, very clear with faint hints of mellon and apple and a very slight hint of spice(pepper?) finish. Since we drank the whole bottle in one sitting, I guess it would be safe to say that we really enjoyed it but I must say it really was not comparable to the chunky wine that I had a few months ago.


----------



## xanxer82

The other night we bought a bottle of commercial wine to side by side taste test against my Bergamais, and my wine won out.  It was a confidence booster. Tonight will be a sample of the welches white grape/peach That I made before christmas.


----------



## Julie

xanxer82 said:


> The other night we bought a bottle of commercial wine to side by side taste test against my Bergamais, and my wine won out.  It was a confidence booster. Tonight will be a sample of the welches white grape/peach That I made before christmas.



I think you are going to like the the grape/peach. I made a gallon batch of that and it went very fast.


----------



## deboard

Having a few glasses of Angoves Nine Vines Shiraz Viognier. I was curious about the Viognier blend, and it turned out pretty good. 

http://www.angoves.com.au/products/display.html?wine=NIVI_SHVI


----------



## WhineMaker

Skeeter Pee and burgers on the grill...... Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ffemt128

a nice glas of chianti sitting on the new patio with a candle burning. Too bad everyone is asleep and I have to enjoy it by myself.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> a nice glas of chianti sitting on the new patio with a candle burning. Too bad everyone is asleep and I have to enjoy it by myself.



Isn't this sometimes the best time though. Of coarse this is when you'll see a falling star or meteorite and no one else to share the moment with.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Isn't this sometimes the best time though. Of coarse this is when you'll see a falling star or meteorite and no one else to share the moment with.



and that may just be the reason you saw it. Its still about 70 here now. Getting another glass and the power cord now. My wife woke up, came down and went back to bed.

It's so peaceful out here now.


----------



## Runningwolf

*But who's counting*

Counting Calories
For a 3.5 oz. glass of wine, which most
consider to be a “full glass”, the alcohol
provides around 80 calories. A 12 oz.
beer has around 146 calories, whereas
a 2.5 oz. shot of rum, vodka, etc. has
around 100-120 calories. Now, wouldn’t
you rather have that “glass” of
wine?


----------



## Midwest Vintner

first a glass of blackberry merlot and secondly a glass of green tomato


----------



## NSwiner

Not today since it's only 9:38 am here but yesterday I had the organic wine I said i wanted to try and some Gewurztraminer .I might as well say already what I will be drinking later since i will have to sample after i filter my mezza luna & SP .


----------



## rodo

Jeannie and I just finished dinner and a bottle of Runningwolf Cellars 09 Vidal and it was great.

Dan, "you da man" .


----------



## Runningwolf

rodo said:


> Jeannie and I just finished dinner and a bottle of Runningwolf Cellars 09 Vidal and it was great.
> 
> Dan, "you da man" .



Thanks Rod, Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I guess what everyone is saying is that if I'm going to enjoy a "Bottle" of wine, I should cut out the dessert!

And I wondered why the scales are slowly creeping up!


----------



## St Allie

it's cold here today..

I'm having a cuppa soup for lunch


----------



## Runningwolf

Drinking Trio Blanc and it turned real good. We missed the heavy rains in the south and the snow in the north this week. YEAAAAAA


----------



## Julie

St Allie said:


> it's cold here today..
> 
> I'm having a cuppa soup for lunch



G, I can't believe you have gotten off your bike long enough not only to eat but to come to winemakingtalk!


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Drinking Trio Blanc and it turned real good. We missed the heavy rains in the south and the snow in the north this week. YEAAAAAA



I didn't miss the rain but it wasn't heavy just study all morning and now, this afternoon the sun did come out for a while.

Glad to hear you are finally drinking the Trio have you tried your blackberry yet?


----------



## Runningwolf

yes it was ok but not my favorite. What did you think? I believe it was a blackberry Isabella blend.


----------



## St Allie

Julie said:


> G, I can't believe you have gotten off your bike long enough not only to eat but to come to winemakingtalk!



yeah I know I've been a bit AWOL Julie.. 

It'll be wet and miserable soon enough for us on the bottom of the planet and I'll spend my days hunched over the computer drooling at all the fresh fruit you lot are converting into alcohol.

...you guys are handling everything so well, I figure I can enjoy the last of the dry weather for riding.. you don't need me.....

not really....

( goes off to polish her bike )



Allie


----------



## Julie

LOL, you are right your days are numbered, keep riding.

Dan, the blackberry is pretty good, actually it tastes a lot like the blackberry that I just made from jam. The Trio was my favorite but I did like the Chenin Blanc, also.


----------



## Green Mountains

Last night had a bottle of the Barolo we bottled back in November.....and then rebottled in January. Young but VERY full bodied and flavorful. Really opened up after decanting and getting some good air. The next 28 bottles will be a treat to drink over then next few years


----------



## NSwiner

I think the Trio is definitely one that needs to age .I tried a bottle of ours a month after we bottled it and could see a real difference from when it aged a month in the carboy before we bottled it .So I hope it gets better .


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> LOL, you are right your days are numbered, keep riding.
> 
> Dan, the blackberry is pretty good, actually it tastes a lot like the blackberry that I just made from jam. The Trio was my favorite but I did like the Chenin Blanc, also.



I think you're just sucking up knowing you're going to see me again. I think you guys need to plan a road trip real soon. Maybe when Walkers get their fresh rhubarb in.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> I think you're just sucking up knowing you're going to see me again. I think you guys need to plan a road trip real soon. Maybe when Walkers get their fresh rhubarb in.



Well of course  I'm keeping an eye on Walkers and yes we will be making a trip up there pretty soon.


----------



## Larryh86GT

I'm having another glass of Taylor's Sangria in my continuing effort to make empty bottles for my raspberry and plum wines.

Larry


----------



## Wade E

Notta tonight as I had 2 more shots in my back tonight and feeling kind of loopy! think the dac gave me something different this time as it usually just hurts and never have any effects other then sore in that area afterwards. I dont think this and alc would mix very well.


----------



## Racer

Wade I too feel your pain. I too have back problems and the only thing helping me right now is finishing off the left overs of bottling last years chardonnay juice wine (regina I think). And the cc wash. cab. kit I made last year. I need to quit thinking everythings ok after I see the back doctor on saturday and then doing "hero" things the next day. This body just doesn't recover near as well as it did 30 years ago.


----------



## Wade E

I hear ya there my friend. I typically get these shots and hurt like heck that night but the next morning feel brand new and can tie my shoes without crtying and my bossloves me that day and then a day or 2 later I start paying for that mass production!


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Sounds like you need to join me in my plans for the next life. I'm going to be a jelly fish and not have back pains to worry about!
I'm always on the look out for that one wrong step or a wrong twist at just the wrong time. When I do that I can't even get out of bed without having a cane by the side of the bed.
Forget putting on my own shoes or socks.
If I had known that I was going to live into my 50's I would have tried and taken better care of my body. I don't know what I'm going to do if I last another 20 years.
Drink more I guess.


----------



## St Allie

Julie said:


> LOL, you are right your days are numbered, keep riding.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> hehehe Julie..
> 
> O ye of little faithe..
> 
> I've been riding for 30 years..and I'm still here.
> 
> neener neener neener!
> 
> Allie
> 
> (if this smilie was washing a bike.. it'd be perfect!)


----------



## NSwiner

Well lets see I had some Cranberry Delight before we went to supper & all they had that we liked was a chardonnay that didn't taste as good as my worst tasting at home we made .So now on to the good stuff i saved a couple bottles of liefraumilch one fro tonight & 1 for Father's day & I have lots cooling in the fridge for later .


----------



## jeepingchick

deffinatly a rum n coke kinda day!
DogFish Head spiced Rum and pepsi to be exact!!!!!


----------



## Julie

Drinking a blend, I had a weak concord grape sitting on the wine rack not knowing what to do with it so I mixed that with some pear wine, oh boy did that turn out good.


----------



## millwright01

I'm drinking the zinfandel I bottled today. It's pretty fair for being todays wine.


----------



## marly

millwright01 said:


> I'm drinking the zinfandel I bottled today. It's pretty fair for being todays wine.



hi ,i see you have made the we selections international chilean merlot a few times , i bought that kit today to try .was wondering if you could give me your opinion of it ? thanks marly .so i hurt my knee today am drinking something a little stronger than wine .any excuse will do lol.


----------



## xxplod

cant drink my wine yet i just made my first batch tonight. lol


----------



## xxplod

*1st cider*

im trying out my 1st hard cider today as im moveing it from 1st jug to the 2nd. ill let ya know how it tastes latter.


----------



## xxplod

*my 1st hard cider*

ill be trying it later on this afternoon when i move it to my 2nd jug to start clearing it up a bit i just hope i can stop at just a taste.


----------



## NSwiner

Ok I shouldn't admit it but I'm drinking store bought wine , it one of my favs Comtessa made by Jost vineyard . I was going to drink one of our wines with supper but knew Comtessa is soooo good with spaghetti I had to buy a bottle .But the labels are a bugger to get off on the other hand they are the full 1 liter bottle not 750 ml . Oh while I was there they had an Italian wine that was markd down $6.00 off so of course I couldn't pass up a good deal but will wait til Hubby is off to sample that one . It's going to be a rough weekend working since he's off & I'm not .


----------



## myakkagldwngr

For the past few days I've slacked off. I had a sample of the strawberry I bottled, just being there was about one good glass that wouldn't fit. 
Last night for a change I tried some other spirits that I had mandrian oranges soaking in for a few months. It was actually pretty good. The orange flavor and color both imparted to the drink.


----------



## Wade E

Im going to pop open a bottle that Julie sent me tonight which I have also made. Mine came out very good and even my wife loves it and that says everything to me as most of the time she just says ehhh. There are only a few that she really cares for and thy are only fruit win es such as elderberry, Black Currant, Cyser, and blueberry.


----------



## manku007

Tom said:


> POP?
> What's POP?
> I never heard of that WINE...




For Me POP means Prince of Persia PC games, and the movie too


----------



## jeepingchick

right now some green tea ..recouping from last ngiht OY! oh man ....rough day LMAO!!! 

the BBQ startes in a few hours so ill drinking then  think its gonna be a whisky kinda day....but i may have to crack a few peach ales that DNW made, we finally tried it on friday and it was so good! just wish i had some wine ready LOL!


----------



## xxplod

im gonna drink some md 2020 blackberry lol i needed the jug


----------



## jeepingchick

had 3 'ritas at dinnner.....damn they were good!


----------



## deboard

I'm drinking some Santa Ema Merlot, a chilean wine. Very good, but their Syrah is even better.


----------



## xxplod

*Smoking Loon Cabernet Sauvignon 2008*

not too bad any one else try this before?


----------



## countrygirl

copperhead red, a southern illinois wine


----------



## rodo

Just finished botteling my "Apple Pie", had a glass left over that I'm enjoying now.


----------



## NSwiner

Well I'm sitting here trying to decide what I should put in the fridge for later on today and the weekend in general .Since I don't know what i'm having for supper yet all I know is it will be BBQ sonmething nice it's a beautiful day here guess i will put a bottle of each in and go from there . Tomorrow we plan on taking a drive to the Jost Vineyard and go to the beach after that but of course we will take the cooler full of ice so the wine will be chilled when we get home .


----------



## Tom

NSwiner said:


> Well I'm sitting here trying to decide what I should put in the fridge for later on today and the weekend in general .Since I don't know what i'm having for supper yet all I know is it will be BBQ sonmething nice it's a beautiful day here guess i will put a bottle of each in and go from there . Tomorrow we plan on taking a drive to the Jost Vineyard and go to the beach after that but of course we will take the cooler full of ice so the wine will be chilled when we get home .



Easy to solve that problem.
Get a Wine Cooler. I have a 50 bottle one. Never have a problem as what to drink.. LOL


----------



## IQwine

WOW.... 50 choices.... ::


----------



## NSwiner

Tom said:


> Easy to solve that problem.
> Get a Wine Cooler. I have a 50 bottle one. Never have a problem as what to drink.. LOL



Lucky you .


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice Tom. Mine only holds 36. 18 on each side. Double doors and two compressors for the different temperatures.


----------



## Tom

Today I am drinking BEER. On tap is Pilsner Urquell, English Ale and Rasp/Wheat


----------



## Tom

NSwiner said:


> Lucky you .



Got it as a Xmas present from my 2 kids 3 years ago. Best present I/WE ever got. Check out Home Depot


----------



## St Allie

I opened my boysenberry pinot gris last night.. it's exactly a year since I bottled it and it was lovely.. shame it was just a 6 bottle kit.. really should have made more.

So my next trip to the HBS will be to pick up a 30 bottle pinot gris kit and do the whole boysenberry addition again.


----------



## Julie

Drinking an Elderberry Blush that is 8 months old, pretty tasty.


----------



## ffemt128

Noting yet, going to the rack to see what looks good this evening.


----------



## kdubler

Going to pop open a bottle of 2005 Argyle Nuthouse Reserve Pinot Noir.... I haven't been making wine that long and I still have about 100 bottles that I need to finish of my commercial wine.....


----------



## JohnT

Gonna crack a bottle of brunello. One of my best!


----------



## ffemt128

Just opened a bottle of our slightly chilled spiced apple wine that we made earlier this year. Quite tasty if I say so myself.


----------



## BIGJEFF

Diet Dr.Pepper....I got to drive later tonight


----------



## jtstar

Water my brother has been staying with me all week deer hunting and he is a reformed alcoholic so I don't want to drink in front of him


----------



## mxsteve625

How the h**l can you deer hunt and not drink in the evening and discuss the days hunt with all. Just kidding...I understand the sensitivty of the subject. Just have fun.

BTW you can always "slip" a drink.


----------



## jtstar

I know what you mean this has been a long dry week tonight my other brother will pick up this brother then I will have to break out a bottle of wine


----------



## mxsteve625

Main thing is Was your hunt successful? I am waiting for opening muzzleloading season here Oct 30th.


----------



## mxsteve625

Maybe this should be another thread?


----------



## Runningwolf

WE Pacific Quartet. Excellent limited addition ths past year.


----------



## millwright01

WE Chilean Merlot 2008


----------



## Deezil

I bought a pint of Hennessy Privledge VSOP
I have a half rack of Alashan Amber beer
But I'm drinking on a Washington Hills Late Harvest Riesling 2008

Good shtuff


----------



## diggerdan17

2009 Limited Release Californian Hightail Merlot from RJ Spagnols.


Can You Say MMMMMMMMMM!!!


This wine still needs a bit more time in hibernation but preliminary tasting has this one coming out a gold medal winner!


Digger


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Being its not a work night,,, rum.


----------



## Tom

drinking WINE of course..
In fact its 2 different ones 
1 CA Viognier
2 Pear


----------



## Wade E

Just popped the cork on a 2008 Tannat Merlot. Man its been awhile since Ive popped a cork on this and its niiiiiiiiice!


----------



## countrygirl

me, the first of the peach i made a few months ago...checking it out and it's not too bad
hubby, sundrop and woodford


----------



## jtstar

Started with Lanakugle ? then Summet pale ale (two beers from Minnisota) ending with four different wines


----------



## Larryh86GT

A Ommegang Hennepin ale.


----------



## Dufresne11

The RJ Spag Choc Orange Port I bottled yesterday with my new corker


----------



## Dugger

I am sampling splits of my:
LOVZ - Sel. Estate series, about 12 months old
Cal Pinot Noir - Cru Select, about 13 months old
South African Cab Sauv - 2009 LE, about 19 months old
Dolcetto - 2009 LE, about 12 months old
to see what I can offer tomorrow for Thanksgiving family gathering. So far the LOVZ is very good, the Pinot Noir is still a little harsh and haven't got to the other 2 yet.


----------



## Julie

I'm drinking a bottle of Runninwolf's Riesling/Traminer. Did I say bottle, yes that is right the whole bottle. Great weekend buy whoa glad that is done.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dufresne11 said:


> The RJ Spag Choc Orange Port I bottled yesterday with my new corker



Dufresne, How did this turn out for you and how long did you let it sit in the carboy before bottling. I just started the same thing a few days ago.


----------



## Wade E

I wasnt that happy with the OCP. I did that one and the White Chocolate Port and the White Choc is much better IMO. I didnt find any Orange flavor at all in mine and I love Chocolate covered oranges. The CRP and WCP are way better to me. I havent tried one in at least a year though so maybe it came around.


----------



## Runningwolf

It was because my wife loves that orange chocolate thingy you get at christmas time that she picked this kit. After I ordered it I started reading all the rave's about the chocolate/raspberry. It certainly costs enough that I hope she's happy with it. Would you recommend adding an orange brandy liquor to it? http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=19236 
Which leads me to another question. If I made a wine I added chocolate to, could I add this to get an orange flavor added to it?


----------



## PPBart

Bottled my first batch of Skeeter Pee (I call it "Pop's Curiously Strong Lemonade"). Couldn't resist, so I'm enjoying a glass over ice right now -- it's really quite good!


----------



## Minnesotamaker

PPBart said:


> Bottled my first batch of Skeeter Pee (I call it "Pop's Curiously Strong Lemonade"). Couldn't resist, so I'm enjoying a glass over ice right now -- it's really quite good!



I'm enjoying the "less than full bottle" remains of a gooseberry I bottled yesterday. First time I've made gooseberry and it is really pleasant. I used the slurry to make a batch of gooseberry Skeeter Pee too. That's really good too. It's my last batch of SP for the season. I keep it around for people who want to try it even in the cold months in Minnesota.


----------



## Dufresne11

Hi Runninwolf,

I start it sometime early July so it has sat in the carboy for about 3 months or so. It is very good right now although the guy at my LWS told me to wait another 3 - 6 months after I bottled for it to really get good.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dufresne11 said:


> Hi Runninwolf,
> 
> I start it sometime early July so it has sat in the carboy for about 3 months or so. It is very good right now although the guy at my LWS told me to wait another 3 - 6 months after I bottled for it to really get good.



and were you able to taste the orange and chocolate? Thanks


----------



## Dufresne11

Yes I can taste them both... the orange more so than the chocolate. I am hoping that as it ages the chocolate emerges a bit more


----------



## Wade E

Damn, I want to open a bottle of that port now to try it again but I have such a head cold right it would be senseless. Dan, pm me your address as its time I start sending out some bottles to those I owe and Ill include one of these in here thats about 3 years old along with a few others.


----------



## Dufresne11

Whoa... somebody get me in on this bottle exchange... although I only have the Choc. Or. Port at the moment and it really hasn't aged much..... keep me in mind though I will have lots to share in the future. I have 30 gallons aging and I am starting some cider or hard lemonade soon


----------



## PPBart

Minnesotamaker said:


> ...It's my last batch of SP for the season. I keep it around for people who want to try it even in the cold months in Minnesota.




Since our winters in south Louisiana are only about 3 days in January, I expect that we'll enjoy lots of SP for Thanksgiving, Christmas, and more.


----------



## Dugger

Dufresne11 said:


> Yes I can taste them both... the orange more so than the chocolate. I am hoping that as it ages the chocolate emerges a bit more


I opened a bottle of this for Thanksgiving yesterday. It is 44 months old and the chocolate is quite dominant now, just a trace of the orange. And it is oh so smooth; regretfully I only have 3 bottles left. 
Just started the new WE Blackberry Port and look forward to that down the road.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Just opened a bottle of Hennessy Privilege Cognac for a taste.


----------



## Deezil

Larryh86GT said:


> Just opened a bottle of Hennessy Privilege Cognac for a taste.



I just polished off my first bottle of this a few days ago, myself. After being a fan of hennessy for a few years now, i was impressed by the Privilege


----------



## St Allie

at work with a nice hot cup of lemon and honey.

Allie


----------



## Runningwolf

Larryh86GT said:


> Just opened a bottle of Hennessy Privilege Cognac for a taste.



Hey Larry, did I miss a post or did you forget to tell us about the homecoming. Or is this a continuation of it?


----------



## Larryh86GT

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Larry, did I miss a post or did you forget to tell us about the homecoming. Or is this a continuation of it?



Yes Dan, this is a continuation of the homecoming. A gift from the orient.


----------



## Runningwolf

Larryh86GT said:


> Yes Dan, this is a continuation of the homecoming. A gift from the orient.



Very cool and what I nice relationship you guys have.


----------



## BIGJEFF

For those who read my bad wine tread, I'm drinking it tonight...an extra month of aging made a world of difference!!! 

It might actually turn out to be a 2-3 bottle night 

here's the link:
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9445


----------



## Sirs

well went thru and sampled my red muscadine,my bronze muscadine and had to get a another sample of my damson plum. I even got another snip of my fortified petit verdot it's already starting to meld good with the everclear no bite at all even though it's at 40% still just as smooth as silk thuogh it seems the peppery taste is getting more pronounced


----------



## ffemt128

BIGJEFF said:


> For those who read my bad wine tread, I'm drinking it tonight...an extra month of aging made a world of difference!!!
> 
> It might actually turn out to be a 2-3 bottle night



Can't say I saw the thread, but glad it turned out ok. Just goes to show that it gets better with age.


----------



## BIGJEFF

ffemt128 said:


> Can't say I saw the thread, but glad it turned out ok. Just goes to show that it gets better with age.



I added the link


----------



## ffemt128

BIGJEFF said:


> I added the link



I did read that one. Glad it worked out. Wait another month and see if it improves even more. Bet it will.


----------



## Runningwolf

Removed the Niagara and Concord from cold storage and racked. Installed a Whirlpooh central water filtration system in my house. It took most of the day but that included two trips to Lowes about 17 miles away. Damn this better work.


----------



## BIGJEFF

sweetened my skeeter, I had about 3/4 gallon over...working on that atm....might noe be able to type anymore in the near future!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Done with my weekend chores and I'm having a nice North Coast Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout.


----------



## BIGJEFF

Skeeter pee & 7up....the best cold medecne ever!!


----------



## Sirs

well took a sample of my fortified petit verdot and it had married so well together with the everclear it is soooooo smooth the aftertaste of the grapes makes my mouth water for more lol


----------



## WaWa

Lime wine and before that the lemon. I've only been home from work for an hour!!! HELP!


----------



## Deezil

My mom brought home from work, a 2008 Tierra Brisa Chardonnay out of Mendoza, Argentina.. Off to crack it open as soon as i sumbit this!


----------



## marly

blueberry wine i made last year.


----------



## PPBart

Skeeter Pee -- or as my family prefers, Pop's Lemonade(!)


----------



## BIGJEFF

PPBart said:


> Skeeter Pee -- or as my family prefers, Pop's Lemonade(!)



Me too! me too!


----------



## onetoomany

wine made from red globe table grapes..experiment gone right


----------



## Sirs

the black seedless ones make some tasty stuff also


----------



## Larryh86GT

Just had a 2nd glass of my Aldi's canned plum wine. Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Runningwolf

Larryh86GT said:


> Just had a 2nd glass of my Aldi's canned plum wine. Not bad, not bad at all.



If the snow isn't too bad tomorrow thinking about picking up some plum at Walker's along with the other stuff on my list. Really liking this plum lately.


----------



## Wade E

Just sitting here with Tens unit electroshocking my back. Started a CC Global Cuvee Piesporter 2 days ago and its fermenting away nicely, smells awesome.


----------



## RedNeckWino

Just fired up a White Grape-Peach from Welch's concentrate, 1 gallon batch. Debating on what to make next. Have to make enough of the quick stuff so that the good stuff has time to age with out temptation.

top left to right: Cran-Raspberry skeeter pee 6gal., gonna be white grape-peach 1gal., blackberry merlot 3gal., blackberry chocolate port 3gal.,
bottom cran-raspberry pee 1/2gal., honey crisp apple pie 4x1gal., white zin 1gal.,
Still have 3x1gal. jugs and 2x5gal. carboys sitting empty.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Having my first glass of storebought juice, grape,cranberry,blueberry - wine and I don't think I will have any problem drinking this batch.


----------



## Sirs

having a glass of a mixture between a red wine I made mixed with store bought petit verdot......the verdot is good but I like mine better


----------



## jtstar

Sitting here finishing off a bottle of LimeRita it is made from Limes from Mexico my brother in law made it pretty good


----------



## ffemt128

Right now, drinking a glass of Kavic Winery Lafayette. Tonight enjoyed several glasses of various wines. It was an evening spent with family and friends...


----------



## Daisy317

Tonight I'm drinking an apple wine. We finished off one of the last bottles of blueberry I finished over the summer... Found it in the mother in law's fridge and took it upon ourselves to uncork it and share it! lmao


----------



## countrygirl

julie's recipe, strawberry breeze


----------



## marly

cherry wine i made last year


----------



## ffemt128

Just backsweetened my Malvasia from .992 to 1.000. Having a sample of what wouldn't fit back in the carboy. Yeah, actually I had almost 750ml extra, but had to sample since you can't have too much head space. I'll finish the rest with dinner.


----------



## Brian

Yea Doug isn't that a shame??? happens to me almost every time.. hehehe


----------



## ffemt128

Brian said:


> Yea Doug isn't that a shame??? happens to me almost every time.. hehehe



Tasted very good. May sweeten a bit more, still a little tart.


----------



## Tom

Drinking my BASS clone (beer)


----------



## Redtrk

Niagara from Woodstone Creek Winery in Cincinnati.


----------



## Julie

Noble that we racked last and I put the leftovers in a quart jar and left it rest overnight. Ohhhh sooooo tasty


----------



## countrygirl

tonight, i had some homemade strawberry breeze, coyote valley chardonel and purple toad chardonnay peach


----------



## wvbrewer

Coffee, I am at work all night.


----------



## marly

trying a glass of blueberry that i filtered earlier today.first time adding a f pack to blueberry.i think i like it better without.it's good but tastes more like juice than wine.


----------



## Brian

Julie.. hahaha What did you have for lunch today. Your avatar is interesting...


----------



## Tom

She's getting ready to send Dan to the corner..


----------



## Larryh86GT

A glass of Aldi's canned plum wine. (from my last bottle of it ).


----------



## Tom

Larryh86GT said:


> A glass of Aldi's canned plum wine. (from my last bottle of it ).


So, I guess U were happy with canned Plums from Aldi..


----------



## Larryh86GT

It has grown on me Tom. I really like the plum taste. I've heard that Aldi's also has 1/2 gallon bottles of plum juice that sounds interesting. I am going to check that on my next visit there.


----------



## Tom

Well I did Aldi thing AND got fresh. The Alis is bottled but, the fresh is still aging. So far the fresh looks promising.


----------



## Julie

Brian said:


> Julie.. hahaha What did you have for lunch today. Your avatar is interesting...





Tom said:


> She's getting ready to send Dan to the corner..



LOL, I'm not sure if he will even make the corner ...........


----------



## countrygirl

redneck night...drinking homemade blackberry and eating goldfish crackers


----------



## J-Gee

Opened a bottle of blueberry and enjoyed it immensely while outside doing some light chores and watching the sun go down.


----------



## Julie

drinking Dan's Vidal, mmmmmm


----------



## Flem

Going to sample a bottle of Julie's Elderberry Blush etc., etc., etc., at a Steeler party this evening.




GO STEELERS


----------



## Redtrk

Yesterday we popped the cork on the jalapeño wine I was given in PA. I liked it! 
Vicki wasn't so sure about it but when she tasted it she liked it too.


----------



## ffemt128

Redtrk said:


> Yesterday we popped the cork on the jalapeño wine I was given in PA. I liked it!
> Vicki wasn't so sure about it but when she tasted it she liked it too.



Glad you liked it. It's an acquired taste. I'll be starting a 3 gallon batch in a couple weeks. I enjoy it.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Tom said:


> Well I did Aldi thing AND got fresh. The Alis is bottled but, the fresh is still aging. So far the fresh looks promising.



I looked for the plum juice at Aldi's today but they don't carry it around here. But they did have 100% pomegranate/plum juice so I bought 2 gallons of it and will will be making a batch of it soon.


----------



## Tom

Did U ck for preservatives?


----------



## Larryh86GT

Citric acid,pectin,ascorbic acid. No other preservatives listed.


----------



## Tom

OK seams ok.


----------



## CrashPat

Today I'm drinking some Blackberry wine that was started in September, it is young but so, so good. I bottled 7 gallons of it this month all from free berries in Washington state. It's still the only wine I can make without shelling out something for fruit (other than blood), so it holds a very special place in my heart & wine rack.


----------



## Redtrk

This evening Vicki and I are enjoying an excellent Elderberry wine that was given to me in PA. We love it!


----------



## tonyt

Popped the cork (synthetic) on a split of WE SI Montepulciano. It was bottled on August 2010. Enjoyed it at a local BYO Pizza joint. Quite nice once it was open a few minutes. Made it to drink young but have read many who say it is great after 12-18 months. So we will try to hold off a while longer, mabye pop one a month for a while.


----------



## RedNeckWino

I don't work tomarow so I am drinking everything in sight. 12 hrs of work every day starts to get old after a bit.


----------



## ffemt128

RedNeckWino said:


> I don't work tomarow so I am drinking everything in sight. 12 hrs of work every day starts to get old after a bit.



Have another on me...

Sitting here enjoying a glass of (only) 8 month old Chianti from Chilean juice that underwent MLF. Very good if I do say so myself. I'll be getting this again and doing everything the same..


----------



## Julie

Muscadine - noble, OMG I think I died and went to heaven. This stuff is fanastic with a steak.


----------



## Julie

Starting another batch of skeeter pee, summer just has to be around the corner and I want to be ready.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Muscadine - noble, OMG I think I died and went to heaven. This stuff is fanastic with a steak.



I take it you bottled? I'm waiting til next month.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> I take it you bottled? I'm waiting til next month.



yes we bottled yesterday, crystal clear and nothing dropping out for the last two weeks. 96 bottles of heaven.


----------



## Sirs

I so know the feeling, been there drank that........lol it does clear up so pretty doesn't it


----------



## Julie

Sirs said:


> I so know the feeling, been there drank that........lol it does clear up so pretty doesn't it



Yes it does.


----------



## Tom

Drinking 3 buck Chuck. 

OK who know what it is....


----------



## Sirs

well I drugg out my damson plum it seems to have got abit stronger somehow might just be age on it lol


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier

Had to see why my son in law likes my Santa Rosa Plum, dang, half a cup and I was buzzed but then I'm  I had it a little hot, 14.5 ABV backsweetened to 1.025 with an F-pac.......chilled its very good i think, but then that all that counts eh.

I'm not to far from testing my first skeeter pee as its ready to rack to carboy, looking forward to that.


----------



## Flem

Just had a bottle of Julie's Riesling with our pork tenderloin dinner. Very good, Julie. Was it a kit (which one), or a favorite recipe?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Julie

Thanks, Flem. No, not a kit, it was a concentrate I got from homewinery.com. Glad you liked it.


----------



## ffemt128

Just a little bit of everything today. Had a glass of Edlerberry, then backsweerened a bottle of elderberry blue berry to 1.006, very good by the way. Racked off the chablis after cold stabilizing, flat tasting, added a touch of acid blend, poured what was left in the carboy to a class. Racked the Malvasia and added remaining to chablis from above, very good flavor. Poured a glass of the ohsogood ruby cabernet. after thiss going to bed.


----------



## Sirs

damson plum bottled it today and working on my 3rd glass dang it's stronger toward the bottom on the carboy


----------



## Julie

Cherry Wine, DAM this is good, 2 glasses down and I'm thinkin a third glass is on it's way.


----------



## Randoneur

2008 Cayuga from my grapes


----------



## RedNeckWino

Mountain Dew. Thinking about some blackberry wine though. Such a long day at work I don't feel like getting up to get it.


----------



## Runningwolf

RedNeckWino said:


> Mountain Dew. Thinking about some blackberry wine though. Such a long day at work I don't feel like getting up to get it.



LMAO.. perfect time to try a blend. Call it Dewberry!


----------



## wyntheef

gewurstraminer. like those heavy reds mostly, but its hitting the spot.


----------



## Lurker

Last nite, 12 yr old scotch.


----------



## Flem

Percocet and water zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Brian

this morning hehehe (while racking) I had some orange wine Yumm.. and also some strawberry SP.. Yumm.. it will be better when I backsweeten it...


----------



## WineyMike

2nd glass of a very young backsweetened concord wine. I think by next fall this will be nice wine!


----------



## Julie

Finishing off this Dam good cherry wine.


----------



## RedNeckWino

First taste of my strawberry chocolate wine. Filtered today as it was near crystal clear on its own. A touch on the week side for berry flavor, but for a young and dry (.992) wine fairly smooth. Will be balancing with an f-pack tomorrow making from 8 pounds of fruit. Was a 4 gallon 12 pound with 2 concentrated daquery batch to begin. All the fruit the store had on hand. This wine had the yeast pitched on 1-22-11 and settled on its own in a remarkable time. Of coarse I did add bentenite and p-enzyme into the primary. Added the same to my skeeter pee made from this slurry and it settled out just as fast! Think I learned a new trick.


----------



## jtstar

Drinking an Elderberry,Blueberry mix that is about two months old three at the most


----------



## Julie

jtstar said:


> Drinking an Elderberry,Blueberry mix that is about two months old three at the most



How does that taste? I have some elderberries in the freezer, not enough to make a 5 gallon batch so I was thinking of blending it with blueberries, would be intersted in knowing if it is worth doing.


----------



## jtstar

Julie said:


> How does that taste? I have some elderberries in the freezer, not enough to make a 5 gallon batch so I was thinking of blending it with blueberries, would be intersted in knowing if it is worth doing.



I think it is a pretty good blend it was about a 50/50 blend it was just an experiment when I did it I had two partial bottles that I combined and it turned out good


----------



## Julie

Thanks, I am going to go for it, I started a blueberry/pomegrante boy does that have a nice taste to it.


----------



## ffemt128

jtstar said:


> Drinking an Elderberry,Blueberry mix that is about two months old three at the most





Julie said:


> How does that taste? I have some elderberries in the freezer, not enough to make a 5 gallon batch so I was thinking of blending it with blueberries, would be intersted in knowing if it is worth doing.



My Elderberry Blueberry blend ad 18 lbs of Elderberry and 12 lbs of BlueBerry. It was pretty good, I have a 6 gallon batch. I back sweetened it to 1.006 for starters. I'll be sampling here soon.


----------



## jtstar

Finished off my Elderberry-Blueberry wine then open up a young Pineapple wine gotta back off only half bottle left


----------



## ffemt128

jtstar said:


> Finished off my Elderberry-Blueberry wine then open up a young Pineapple wine gotta back off only half bottle left



How was the elderberry blueberry? I have a batch of this that is 3 months old now. I think it will need some aging.

Anywho. Put a meatloaf in the oven and decided it was time for a glass of Ruby Cabernet. Figured I had 2/3rds of a bottle after bottling so I would see what I could do about taking care of the glass and a half that were left from it while dinner cooked.


----------



## Loren

Curious about your Blueberry/Pomegrante Julie, are you using concentrate or fresh frozen? I started a small bach last week using Old Orchard frozen concentrate, it smells great, Wow, that stuff fermented to .990 is three days, will probably do a flavor pac, hope it turns out. Loren


----------



## ffemt128

Loren said:


> Curious about your Blueberry/Pomegrante Julie, are you using concentrate or fresh frozen? I started a small bach last week using Old Orchard frozen concentrate, it smells great, Wow, that stuff fermented to .990 is three days, will probably do a flavor pac, hope it turns out. Loren



The recipe DJROCKINSTEVE sent me used the same juice. It's the only text message I havn't deleted from my phone.


----------



## ibglowin

Having a bottle of 2007 CC H3 Cabernet Sauvignon with probably THE best steak sandwich EVER.......

RED WINE-BRAISED FLANK STEAK WITH ROASTED PEPPERS, ONIONS, AND GRUYÈRE Warning view at your own risk.......

I can die now, I am already in heaven! .......


----------



## Julie

Loren said:


> Curious about your Blueberry/Pomegrante Julie, are you using concentrate or fresh frozen? I started a small bach last week using Old Orchard frozen concentrate, it smells great, Wow, that stuff fermented to .990 is three days, will probably do a flavor pac, hope it turns out. Loren



I am making it from Ocean Spray juice, my local grocery store had it on sale so for a 5 gallon batch it cost me $30. Ocean Spray has a juice called Blueberry/Pomgrante and I bought enough to do a 5 gallon batch. This stuff smell fanastic, actually will be putting it in secondary tomorrow and it still smells fanastic.


----------



## jtstar

started my evening with a glass of Pineapple then after supper opened a bottle of Blueberry


----------



## RedNeckWino

Black coffee was the start. Black Cherry wine is up next.


----------



## ibglowin

Watching the Oscars and had a bottle of my 09' MM Renaissance Pinot Grigio with dinner. it just gets better with time.


----------



## ffemt128

Right now, having a small (3-4 oz) glass of 2010 Cabernet Franc from D & O Wine Cellars. Quite nice if I do say so myself. We'll see what the rest of the night brings.


----------



## tonyt

ffemt128 said:


> Right now, having a small (3-4 oz) glass of 2010 Cabernet Franc from D & O Wine Cellars. Quite nice if I do say so myself. We'll see what the rest of the night brings.



I guess it's 5 O'clock someplace . . . perhaps in the middle of the Atlantic?


----------



## joea132

Had a sh!tty day dispatching 911 today. Started with Guinness and I'm going onto a bottle of Seven Deadly Zins. Very good wine for the price


----------



## ffemt128

tonyt said:


> I guess it's 5 O'clock someplace . . . perhaps in the middle of the Atlantic?



I had a Sr VP at work who use to say you couln't drink til the malls were open. He then followed with "there's a mall open somwhere". Those meetings were usually at 9:00 am on a Friday. We waited til the Happy Hour of 4:00 to start.


----------



## Flem

Opened a bottle of Runningwolf's, Tall Ships, Niagara-Cayuga blend.
Very tasty. Thanks for sharing, Dan.


----------



## Oracus

Killians Irish Red


----------



## Julie

A glass of Habernaro White Grape, very tasty


----------



## Tom

A bottle of Strawberry from '08


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> A glass of Habernaro White Grape, very tasty


Just A glass??


----------



## Flem

Flem said:


> Opened a bottle of Runningwolf's, Tall Ships, Niagara-Cayuga blend.
> Very tasty. Thanks for sharing, Dan.



My daughter and son-in-law stopped in tonight. He killed the rest of the bottle we opened on Sunday. He loved it Dan.


----------



## Runningwolf

Good to know. Thanks


----------



## Rock

Chilean Malbec 2 years old.Love these grapes.


----------



## tonyt

See link to recipe. http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=112151&postcount=9


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Just A glass??



Well, that is what I finished the evening with.


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> Well, that is what I finished the evening with.



How big was THAT glass?


----------



## ffemt128

Enjoying a glass of Muscadine Blend. Sure is good. Needs to age a bit more but it sure is good. Going to have another glass with our philly cheese wraps tonight.


----------



## docanddeb

And a glass with dessert...

and a glass while checking email...

and a glass while watching American Idol...

and a glass before bed....

BUT.... you only had "a glass"...

Debbie


----------



## Loren

Tonight was a whiskey night, been redoing the carpet on my boat for the last 3 days, have about four hours left tomorrow. Maybe I can relax a little after that, wanting to try the mix of Cranberry and Niagara that Dan told me about some time ago, tomorrow I will celebrate. LOren


----------



## ibglowin

J. Bookwalter Subplot 23.

This is their inexpensive NV blend. OMG........

Not sure why I even bother...........


----------



## REDBOATNY

Corona, need 53 empties for Skeeter pee. 47 to go.


----------



## ffemt128

docanddeb said:


> And a glass with dessert...
> 
> and a glass while checking email...
> 
> and a glass while watching American Idol...
> 
> and a glass before bed....
> 
> BUT.... you only had "a glass"...
> 
> Debbie



The trick is to never let the glass get empty, therefore you only had one glass. Well the glass turned into a bottle then we came home from the park and another glass was shared with a neighbor which meant another bottle had to be opened. Finishing that now and going to bed.


----------



## rodo

My wife Jeannie and I enjoyed a bottle of Dan's (Runningwolf) Trio Blanco with dinner tonight. With a SG of .99 it was a little dry for me but good none the less. I did hear Jeannie utter the phrase "da*n thats good"


----------



## Julie

Drinking a glass of Choke Cherry/Cherry/Elderberry boy am I liking this, it has a sweet and smoking taste and I have know idea where that is coming from but boy is this awesome. I made 5 gallons from Juicy Juice cherry, 7 #'s of choke cherries and thirds of elderberries.


----------



## ibglowin

A bottle of my MM Renaissance Aussie Sauvignon Blanc with grilled (wild) Alaskan Silver Salmon, garlic smashed potatoes with the skins, and steamed asperagus.


----------



## docanddeb

mmmmmm

Now I'm hungry!!

Debbie


----------



## deboard

Cruising through my local shop's wine section, I found a few hungarian wines in with the spanish wines, which seems to be a catch-all aisle anyways. It's a wine called "Bull's Blood", and I have to say it's pretty good. I hope they keep stocking it. 

Here's a little info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egri_Bikavér

Oh, and it goes well with a little Skyrim on the Xbox360, but really almost any wine does.


----------



## Runningwolf

Deboard this is a good old thread Tom started I forgot all about. Thanks for bumping it up.


----------



## Rocky

My Bride and my Daughter split a bottle of Pinot Grigio for lunch and I racked 19 gallons of Old Vine Zinfandel, which required some QA! I would have to say it has a bright future if it is able to hide from me.


----------



## deboard

Runningwolf said:


> Deboard this is a good old thread Tom started I forgot all about. Thanks for bumping it up.



No problem, it took me a while to find it, I am surprised it's not a sticky!


----------



## J-Gee

2009 blueberry ....which I enjoy immensely. Next up will be a 2009 blueberry melomel which I like equally well.I've been very pleased with both, and have enjoyed the comments when given as gifts.


----------



## J-Gee

Julie...just looking back through the thread....the cherry/choke cherry/elderberry sounds so good.I will put something like that on my list.I plan on a sour cherry wine/melomel next. I'm looking for another type of cherry to ferment with it.


----------



## Tom

Still Iced Tea


----------



## J-Gee

funny you say that Tom.......I'm drinking iced tea on the side....I kind of enjoy that.


----------



## Tom

cool butt, thats all I can drink for a long while. :-(


----------



## ffemt128

Malvasia from the September batch. It was bottled and in the fridge.


----------



## Flem

Julie's Elderberry Blush. Yum!


----------



## Julie

lol, Mike I was drinking some of that yesterday. 

Today a little of a lot. Had some friends over today. Drank a little of Muscadine red, raspberry blush, blueberry/pomegrante, concord/cranberry, elderberry, chocolate ice wine and candy cane wine.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> lol, Mike I was drinking some of that yesterday.
> 
> Today a little of a lot. Had some friends over today. Drank a little of Muscadine red, raspberry blush, blueberry/pomegrante, concord/cranberry, elderberry, chocolate ice wine and candy cane wine.



If I recall, I'm on the list for a 750 size bottle of the chocolate candy cane....lol


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> If I recall, I'm on the list for a 750 size bottle of the chocolate candy cane....lol



lol, yes you are and so is flem but to be honest, i really like it and I am not sure if I will have any left by the time I see you guys!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie how did your ice wine turn out


----------



## SarahRides

Mystery Beer from the back of the fridge! 

I think it was something my brother made since it wasn't marked.  I usually put something on the cap so I have some idea what I'm going to open! What ever it was, it was delicious!


----------



## Flem

Julie said:


> lol, yes you are and so is flem but to be honest, i really like it and I am not sure if I will have any left by the time I see you guys!



We'd better hurry up then!!


----------



## jtstar

Started the day with blueberry then switched to some of Juiles Elderberry blush


----------



## Boyd

Started the morning with fresh coffee. 

Coffee and a large gass of whole milk with an early supper.

I think whole milk is my favorite beverage. 2% sucks, tastes like water.


----------



## harleydmn

Right now, ravens Brew!!!!!


----------



## rob

Brianna....just kidding Steve


----------



## Wiz

I was able to finish off another 15 month old bottle of pineapple. Only 3 more to go before it is gone, thank God.

Mike


----------



## Julie

rob said:


> Brianna....just kidding Steve



I don't think that is funny Rob, I keep drooling over my carboy full of Brianna, I so want to drink it


----------



## Runningwolf

Opened the Chilean Red Zinfandel. This wine is very smooth and good. I would recommend it to anyone looking at Chilean Juices next month when the order forms come out.


----------



## Flem

Finished off a bottle of Yellow Tail Reserve Chardonnay. I know---Commercial???


----------



## mangojack

Tom said:


> OK this was the idea is from WhineMaker
> As I write I am drinking a CA Pinot Noir '08 from juice. Also a chaser of Raspberry Wheat homebrew.
> 
> WHAT R U DRINKING??



Cranberry,blueberry mix.


----------



## FTC Wines

Would you all believe a Blueberry/Blackberry/Cab/Bergamais blend! We bottled all last week & had a little of this & a little of that left, sooo just put the left overs in a bottle with a mushroom cork & put it in the wine chiller. It is quite GOOD!


----------



## ffemt128

Enjoying a glass of Red Muscadine from last year. I think this may be the last of it unless I find a bottle that I hid before.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Enjoying a glass of Red Muscadine from last year. I think this may be the last of it unless I find a bottle that I hid before.



roflmao, I found a case under the pool table I didn't know I had.


----------



## Flem

ffemt128 said:


> Enjoying a glass of Red Muscadine from last year. I think this may be the last of it unless I find a bottle that I hid before.



Doug, I opened a bottle of your wine from last summers get-together at your place. It didn't have a label on it but it was a light red. It was very good. Was it your red muscadine?


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> roflmao, I found a case under the pool table I didn't know I had.



HUH, damn it you found it. I was hoping to smuggle that out this Spring when I get down there. Be sides, what were you doing under the pool table?


----------



## ffemt128

Flem said:


> Doug, I opened a bottle of your wine from last summers get-together at your place. It didn't have a label on it but it was a light red. It was very good. Was it your red muscadine?



Hmmm no label, not sure what that could have been or if it was even mine. I thought I had labels of some type on everything. Could have been.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> HUH, damn it you found it. I was hoping to smuggle that out this Spring when I get down there. Be sides, what were you doing under the pool table?



What was I doing under the pool table????? What was you doing under my pool table???


----------



## djrockinsteve

As long as Buford wasn't under there with you!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> What was I doing under the pool table????? What was you doing under my pool table???



HUH! I was hiding the goods!


----------



## jswordy

Bay Bridge White Zinfandel, $3.48 per 750 ml bottle. I need the bottles!


----------



## Tom

Gatorade today.


----------



## harleydmn

Skeeter Pee night after work


----------



## mangojack

Tasting My Mango,my Red Grape,Blue grape,Peach,Apple,Pom. Blueberry,Cranberry,Pear.mixed fruit,then racking.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Suave Classico tasting to today 
Thinking it's comming a long but has a real STRONG nutty like flavor. Hoping it smoothens out.

(taste 2)
Well after a whole glass it's still a little strong, the second glass was a little better. 

(Taste 3)
now it's getting beddr'er the nuddy flaver is sroothing out smore.

(taste 4)
I dunno why peable age stuff yaknow. Dis'ome preddy srooth suff now i was having a riddle taise an WAMMO!!! iit taises awsome. affer onry 4 glasses


----------



## jswordy

I know what you mean!


----------



## robie

Lloyd125 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I never drink wine or beer because these are harmful for the health and causes many diseases. I drink fresh fruits juices. I drink orange juice daily. Tonight I want multifruits juice, it is mixed of apple, orange, strawberry, and peer juices.



That's interesting, since this forum is for those (many) of us who enjoy making and drinking wine.

If you are so anti-wine, why are you on this forum? Just bored?


----------



## Flem

You certainly picked the wrong forum to join.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Flem said:


> You certainly picked the wrong forum to join.



Yup - I have to agree.


----------



## Tom

As said above.. WHY are you here?


----------



## shoebiedoo

I drink a lot of juice too. Mostly grape juice and I wouldn't say its fresh.


----------



## Boyd

[COLOR="darkgreen" said:


> robie;166772]That's interesting, since this forum is for those (many) of us who enjoy making and drinking wine.
> 
> If you are so anti-wine, why are you on this forum? Just bored?




If this is in answer to my last post, I am not anti-alcohol related beverages.[/COLOR]

I just don't drink much of it cause alcohol doesn't like my body very much. Uncle Sugar sent me to Japan when I was 17 and I tried to learn to drink like the big boys and it didn't work very well. Pretty much gave up trying before I turned 18, 3 months later. I didn't like to talk to Ralfphhhh on the big white telephone very much.

A stray beer (Grolish) every 3 or 4 months works for me.

Anyway I get a large charge from making wine, mostly from wild berries. 

People I give it to seem to think it is good wine, some say excellent. 

I make about 125 gallons a year. Other than to taste it I don't drink the stuff.


----------



## Runningwolf

LOL, Boyd this post was not about your post. There was a spammer posting on here earlier that made some derogatory remarks. I deleted his post and he was banned. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## jswordy

Boyd said:


> [/COLOR][/COLOR]
> 
> If this is in answer to my last post, I am not anti-alcohol related beverages.[/COLOR]
> 
> I just don't drink much of it cause alcohol doesn't like my body very much. Uncle Sugar sent me to Japan when I was 17 and I tried to learn to drink like the big boys and it didn't work very well. Pretty much gave up trying before I turned 18, 3 months later. I didn't like to talk to Ralfphhhh on the big white telephone very much.
> 
> A stray beer (Grolish) every 3 or 4 months works for me.
> 
> Anyway I get a large charge from making wine, mostly from wild berries.
> 
> People I give it to seem to think it is good wine, some say excellent.
> 
> I make about 125 gallons a year. Other than to taste it I don't drink the stuff.



LET ME SEND YOU MY ADDRESS BOYD!


----------



## hedgerow-wine

A bottle of H/M orange&carrot juice wine 
and 4 or 5 pints of EDME lager


----------



## ibglowin

Sipping on a 2008 Amarone curtesy of Wade (not sure who was the kit maker). Its been one of those weeks at work etc.

In short very, very pleased. The wine is well integrated. Tannins are now soft and subdued. Nice notes of cigar box. Hints of smoke, tar, licorice and incense linger on a tightly wound finish.....

Well done!


----------



## millwright01

Opened up a Cheeky Monkey shiraz that i bottled in April. It has smoothed out a great deal since I bottled it. Very enjoyable now.


----------



## dangerdave

The wife and I polished off a large chilled bottle of my blueberry/lemon wine (Skeeter Pee) last night. Johnna says it has "dynamic drinkablility"! Who says SP is only for summer?!

Wait, ibglowin! Did you say _smoke_ and _tar_??? 

<jk! I know what you're saying!>


----------



## mangojack

Trying my Pear wine,mango, maybe my Red grape.


----------



## hedgerow-wine

Tonight i have a gallon of H/M orange&honey wine  ready to drink
and a pint or 4 of EDME lager it will be a


----------



## BMac

I have not fully decided yet, but I will prob have some Cab Sauv or perhaps some Malbec.


----------



## mangojack

*pear wine*

I started my pear wine in mid aug. bottled in Feb. Can't wait till Aug or sept to drink my first bottle.


----------



## ffemt128

Just finished bottling my Bronze Muscadine. Can you guess what I'm sampling? Gotta love the extra that doesn't fit in a bottle.


----------



## hedgerow-wine

Tonight i am having a bottle of H/M banana with a hint of gooseberry wine 
and a couple of pints of EDME Lager.  drinking


----------



## Julie

drinking my concord/cranberry. I need to make some more of this!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> drinking my concord/cranberry. I need to make some more of this!



That sounds interesting, Julie. Was this from fresh juice or concentrate?

What did I drink today, dang I can't remember. By 11:00am I tested and tasted over 25 tanks. Then I came home tonight and and played/tasted Red Plum, seyval and Marquis. The Marquis has a very interesting taste.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> That sounds interesting, Julie. Was this from fresh juice or concentrate?.......



frozen concentrate, for a 3g batch I used 6 cans of concord and 3 cans of cranberry, sg 1.084 and backsweetened with 1 bottle of corn syrup, 2 cans of concord and 1 can of cranberry.


----------



## deboard

drinking some Zen of Zin Zinfandel. Pretty nice.


----------

